# Goldfish sitting on bottom, not moving



## earthmama (Feb 9, 2014)

I KNOW I am overstocked. 3 goldfish in a 10 gallon. I am changing 50% water every day or every other day. My tank is already cycled. I have and API test kit and test it frequently. I saw the tank cycle. The Ammonia is always 0 and the Nitrite is always 0. The Nitrate was around 40ppm but the last time I changed out water it was nearly 0 as well. I have a good bunch of algea trying to grow all over the tank. I have 3 goldfish , 2 black moores and 1 lionhead. I only had the 2 till 2 days ago but then saw this poor lionhead at walmart 
He was swimming around in a tank full of other lionheads that looked poorly. He was the only one that was perky and had most of his fins. When he got home he was quite happy and swimming around eating etc. The tank water still tests out fine. But since yesterday he was sitting on the bottom every so often. He sits perfectly still, like he's not even real. He is NOT gasping. He is not sinking or floating. He just goes down and sits on the bottom perfectly still. He will roll his eyes at me. Then go off and swim happily again. But next thing I know he is sitting there on the bottom again. I did notice 2 of his fins are a bit shredded (he came from the store that way). 

I am not sure if my black moors are picking on him or what? The water perameters are fine. PLEASE don't suggest I get rid of any of my fish. I am planning on buying a much larger tank this week and cycling it and seeding it with media from my current tank since it's already cycled and moving all 3 into that. 
I just don't know why he's doing the sitting on the bottom thing.

My mom has 2 goldfish in a larger tank at her house and they do something similar. I advised her to do frequent water changes because she wasn't and to get an API test kit. She tested and her water is all fine too, ammonia 0-nitrite 0, and nitrate 10-20 ppm. Her 2 fish hide in the plants, and hover near the bottom but won't swim around. 

What's up with this? I have searched and searched and everyone else that has the problem is just told they have too many fish but never really helped. If the water tests out fine, then I don't understand>


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This isn't a case of water quality ( unless your water is different from Walmart's, resulting in transfer shock ).
No, this is simply disease. The new fish from a sick tank is sick. Your old fish are now probably also sick. Your water changes are probably keeping them alive.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That said... well, this is the hard part. Figuring out exactly what's wrong is the first thing to do before you can fix it. For starters I would use Melafix & Pimafix to help keep things from getting any worse.


----------



## earthmama (Feb 9, 2014)

I used melafix and did regular water changes and they are both looking quite well now. The bigger ones tail looks completely healed and they are both as perky as ever. My Nitrates are also at a better level, between 0 and 5ppm instead of the 20-40 that they were before. Ammonia and nitrites are both 0 as well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yay! I love a happy ending


----------

